# V-8 juice wine?



## orf (Aug 4, 2011)

I posted this in another section but only got 1 response. Has anyone thought of trying V-8 juice as a wine? I know it sounds wierd but I've had tomato and it was delicious.
Thanks orf...


----------



## robie (Aug 4, 2011)

I really like V8 and drink a lot of it.
I don't know what kind of preservatives it might have in it, so I don't know how well it will ferment.

All I can say is give it a try, make a small batch, why not! Just let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 10, 2011)

V-8 is very salty, not sure how that would come out.. And it would be tough getting to ferment.. But try a batch, see how well it works.. Ya never know til you try


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2011)

Ugh. Just because something may be fermentable doesn't mean it should be!


----------



## joeswine (Aug 10, 2011)

*V8*

i NEVER USED IT AS WINE BASE BUT Mr $ ms.t BLOODY MARY MIX MAKES A GREAT GAZPACHO,,,,NO ALL KIDDING ASIDE DON'T THINK i'D TRY THAT IN THAT VENUE..


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

orf said:


> I posted this in another section but only got 1 response. Has anyone thought of trying V-8 juice as a wine? I know it sounds wierd but I've had tomato and it was delicious.
> Thanks orf...



Orf, did you ever end up trying to ferment the V-8?


----------

